#  Krankenpflege >   Unangenehmes im Krankenhaus >

## Katrini

Hallo, 
mich beschäftigt folgendes:  
Vor ca. einer Woche war ich wegen zu viel Alkohol im Krankenhaus :Sad:  das das ein Problem ist ist mir bewusst. 
Als ich am Krankenhaus aufgewacht bin war ich am Bett fixiert. Ich habe den Pfleger gebeten mich los zu machen da ich aufs Wc musste. Der sagte mir aber das ich solange fixiert bleiben muss bis der Arzt mich gesehen hat und er mir beim Wasser lassen helfen wird. Ich wollte das erst nicht aber mir blieb ja nix anderes übrig. Ich war noch nie in so einer Situation im Krankenhaus deswegen kann ich nicht einschätzen wie sowas normal abläuft. Bei mir war das so: 
Der Pfleger ist zu mir ans Bett, er hatte Handschuhe an und eine Urinflasche dabei, dann hat er mir die Decke etwa bis zu die Knie runter und meine Hose und Slip bis etwas unter die Knie. Dann musste ich meine Beine etwas öffnen. Dann hat er mit 2 Finger meine Schamlippen auseinader und mir die Urlinflasche unten hin gehalten. Dann durfte ich machen. Den ganzen Vorgang hat er da unten bei mir beobachtet. Als ich fertig war hat er mich unten mit einem Tuch sehr gründlich trocken gemacht und mich wieder angezogen und zugedeckt. Das selbe Spiel ca. 2 mal je Stunde. Mir war das ausgesprochen unangenehm und Peinlich. 
Meine Frage: 
War das ganze üblich so? Hätte ich nicht einfach aufs Wc gehen können? 
Danke schonmal 
Mfg Katrin

----------


## josie

Hallo Katrin!
Ich kann nicht sagen, warum Du fixiert warst, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du dich entsprechend benommen hast, daß Du gewalttätig warst, ansonsten wüßte ich nicht, warum die Fixierung. 
Was nun das Wasser lassen betrifft, ich habe Frauen immer auf einen Topf gesetzt, aber abgewischt wird nach dem Wasserlassen auch.   

> Dann hat er mit 2 Finger meine Schamlippen auseinader

 Das entfällt, wenn man auf einem Topf sitzt, wenn dir das peinlich war, dann hättest Du auch eine Schwester verlangen können, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die personelle Besetzung zu diesem Zeitpunkt war. 
Außerdem hättest Du darauf bestehen können, daß der Arzt kommt und dich anschaut, Du warst zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja anscheinend wieder bei klarem Verstand und die Fixierung hätte aufgehoben werden können.
Es ist klar, daß der Arzt nicht immer sofort kommen kann, aber das wäre sicher zeitnah möglich dirwesen, dann wäre dir die weitere Prozedur erspart geblieben.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Katrin, 
unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ist es möglich, einen Patienten fixieren zu lassen. Es muss aber immer die rechtliche Grundlage erfüllt sein, da man sich hierbei im Bereich des Freiheitsentzuges bewegt, was letztendlich immer auch strafrechtlich belangt werden kann. Daher ist das hier - auch von Seiten der Ärzte - mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Es ist zwar eine gute und effektive Maßnahme, die im schlimmsten Falle nach Hinten losgehen kann. 
Eine solche Fixierung wird immer zur Abwendung von Gefahren im Rahmen des Notstandes durchgeführt. Letztendlich soll damit eine mögliche Fremdaggression gegen Patienten oder Angestellte oder die mutwillige Zerstörung von Gegenständen verhindert werden. 
Von pflegerischer Seite hatte Josie ja die nötige Antwort schon geschrieben.

----------


## Katrini

hm ja mir war das einfach mehr als peinlich da angefasst und angeschaut zu werden. Naja vorbei ist vorbei

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Ich denke, jeder Patient hat ein gewisses Schamgefühl. Die Sache lässt man dann in die Kategorie "Dumm gelaufen" fallen. Rückgängig machen kann man es nun leider nicht mehr. 
Für die Zukunft: fragen Sie zur Not nach einer Schwester, wenn Ihnen die Anwesenheit eines Pflegers unangenehm ist  
Viele Grüße

----------

